# Canon refurbished



## TonyUSA (Jan 18, 2017)

Has anyone bought refurbished lens from Canon USA before?  Wondering how is the condition of refurbished, any scratched, etc?

Thank you,


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 18, 2017)

I bought an 80D Camera and it was in great shape. I would think the lens would be very good deal.


----------



## TonyUSA (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you, Rick50.


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2017)

*Canon Lenses*

*Canon Cameras*


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 18, 2017)

I bought a Canon SX60HS for someone who backed out of it when I brought it to her. It was like new, didn't have a mark on it.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 19, 2017)

I have purchased refurbished camera bodies and len's directly from canon.  You save 10-20% and get full warranty.  Have never had a problem with any of the five items.


----------



## TonyUSA (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you everyone.


----------

